

BeanBooks: Cloud Accounting App From System76 - dylangs1030
https://beansbooks.com/

======
dylangs1030
ZDNet covers the app here: [http://www.zdnet.com/new-cloud-accounting-app-
makes-bean-cou...](http://www.zdnet.com/new-cloud-accounting-app-makes-bean-
counting-simpler-7000020551/)

